# Grind for French Press - pictures



## GazRef (Dec 30, 2019)

Learned peoples,

Need some grind size help. I bought a bag pre ground from a roaster and It was finder than I expected. I copied the grind but never got results I was happy with. So settled on the hof method total brew time 10-12 mins 45g/750ml. Using a niche.

1st pic - is 50 on the niche dial

2nd pic - 12 o clock position in between 50 - 0

3rd pick - all the way back round to zero.

Thoughts from eyeballing which grind looks best?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

How big is your press, what is it made of & how long do you intend to steep?

There isn't a single grind size for French press & most people grind too coarse, unless you like under-extracted coffee (acidic).


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Go by taste. You have a few options. You could grind finer if you feel the brew is weak. You could increase the dose per volume of water you are using. Or you could try a longer steep. Really long steeps work well in a cafetiere. Anything up to 30-40mins. All you need to do is wrap the cafetiere in something to keep it warm and insulated. You will be surprised how hot it will be after 30mins.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mark always said you can't really steep for too long....unless it goes cold I suppose


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Go by taste. You have a few options. You could grind finer if you feel the brew is weak. You could increase the dose per volume of water you are using. Or you could try a longer steep. Really long steeps work well in a cafetiere. Anything up to 30-40mins. All you need to do is wrap the cafetiere in something to keep it warm and insulated. You will be surprised how hot it will be after 30mins.


 My Tesco double wall yoke is good for keeping coffee warm


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

GazRef said:


> Learned peoples,
> 
> Need some grind size help. I bought a bag pre ground from a roaster and It was finder than I expected. I copied the grind but never got results I was happy with. So settled on the hof method total brew time 10-12 mins 45g/750ml. Using a niche.


 Sorry skipped this earlier, I've had very few tasty brews after 10min.

55 +/-5 would be OK as a starting point for a glass press and a 40min steep. I'd actually go a little less coffee, unless the pot is double walled, then I'd be around 65g/L and 50-60min.


----------



## GazRef (Dec 30, 2019)

1 hour wait is 45 mins too long for me


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

GazRef said:


> 1 hour wait is 45 mins too long for me


 Ha ha, then think about starting making it 45 min earlier.

Grind finer for a short steep.


----------



## GazRef (Dec 30, 2019)

those photos look too coarse? I had it around 30 for 4 min but was too blah and muddy


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

GazRef said:


> those photos look too coarse? I had it around 30 for 4 min but was too blah and muddy


 The mesh isn't fine enough to stop mud getting through, no matter how coarse you grind. You said you were doing the Hoffmann no plunge 10-12min brew? The longer you brew the more silt will settle. Pour the first 50ml off the top of the pot, as this has a lot of silt trapped in the oil. Let sit for a couple of min, add plunger & pour through it carefully, taking care to leave liquid over the bed to keep the silt at the bottom out of the cup.

For a 10min steep, I'm at coarse espresso grind, almost no silt in the cup...you could likely go a bit coarser, but still, do not rely on the mesh to keep the silt out, rely on being careful.

If you want to brew fast/faster, make a drip brew.


----------



## GazRef (Dec 30, 2019)

when you brew for an hour do you still break the crust at 4 mins?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

GazRef said:


> when you brew for an hour do you still break the crust at 4 mins?


 I don't break crusts in immersions, if the grind is coarse & you have lot of floating material, just sink it very gently, with a dab, a couple of mins before decanting. Breaking the crust limits extraction & static immersions tend to be on the low side anyway, over extraction is very, very unlikely. The mechanics just don't lend themselves to it.

For fine grinds, they tend to sink of their own accord in a long steep (or even a short one).

_(Sorry for italics, I must have hit underline & can't get back to regular text)._


----------

